# NAD: Carvin V3 (Full review / Rig pics inside)



## ClassicAxe (Mar 16, 2009)

Just got a Carvin V3. I saw a lot of mixed reviews on it, some people claiming it being fuzzy, but a lot of praises as well. I decided to just go for it. Carvin has a 10day money back gaurantee, and at 850$ brand new... I couldnt see any harm in purchasing the amp.

If your not interested in reading the review, the pics are below. Check em out.
*
First Impression:* Looks good! Would look better all black... So i decided to paint the faceplate black. Looks much better than the stock industrial grey color... Lots of knobs, lots of switches and options, which is a good thing in my book, i like tweaking. On the back, the switches for impedance and other little knobs,etc, are recessed from the backplate. You have to use a little screwdriver or other various tool to adjust the impedance, etc.. This is a good thing and a bad thing. A good thing because you dont have to worry about it getting switched accidently, etc.... A bad thing because its just annoying to get the tool out to change the impedance every time. Luckily, impedance doesnt ever need to really be changed unless your using more cabinets than normal, or using a different cabinet period. 

Overall, good looking amp that is built very well. Solid and sturdy, built in the USA. Not too heavy/big either. One of the main reasons i went with this amp was because it would fit in my mesa recto head/rack case... It is a really tight fit though may i add.



*Sound:* I plugged in for a few minutes before i had to leave for work just to test it out. I was initially a little bit dissapointed. But i knew the thing had lots of knobs and is not a plug and play amp, so i waited till i got home to work with it some more.

After adjustments and tweaks, i got some great, great sounds. This amp is very versatile! I have owned an XXX(full JJ retube) and Line6 HD147, and the V3 is definately better than both, IMO. I play in deathcore/deathmetal band and this amp fits the bill perfectly. Some people claim the amp to be really fizzy, but i dialied it right out by cranking the master volume and adjusting the channel volume for volumes. 

PS - Im boosting with a MaxonOD808
*
Features:*
Great clean channel, 2 identical overdrive channels that go from plexi to recto/6505. 50w/100w switchable. This is a LOUD 100watt amp, holy shit! The amp also has 2 effects loops, 1 serial & 1 parallel. This is really usefull! I keep a gate/compressor in the serial loop, and a Boss RV3 reverb/delay in the parallel loop. The amp has smart loops so i can keep both loops on simultaneously or just one. And each channel remembers which ones i have set to where. This is one of my favorite features in the amp and i have complete control over my rhythym / lead tones(with the loop /w delay) with the switch of a channel. Standard from factory with full groove tubes set - EL34 / 12AX7s. Its got a bias switch for 6l6gcs. Im thinking of putting 6l6s in to give this amp a more modern tone, but im gonna stick with the EL34s for a while.

So far, im very pleased. An 850$ 3 channel modern amp with great sounds across the board is a winner in my book. 

Heres my chain along with pics:
*Front:* 7string > Korg DTR100 Rack Tuner > ISP Decimator > DOD Chorus > Maxon OD808 > Carvin V3 > Vader 4x12

*Loop 1:* Alesis 3630 Gate/Compressor(Temporary until i get a dedicated rack gate.

*Loop 2: *Boss RV3 Reverb/Delay Pedal


Pics:
















I know this pic looks stupid, but it gives you an idea of what it the amp looks like in lowlight (usual gig situation)








I will try and get some videos up soon as well, or sound clips, either way...

-dave


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 16, 2009)

Cool review and I agree..that amp looks MUCH better black


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice rig man. congrats on the amp. They have always interested me.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 16, 2009)

cool, thanks for info and 

 CONGRATS


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks fantastic - and Carvin amps have _always _required some fiddling (I used to have an X100B boosted with a 'Guvnor pedal) but the results are worthwhile 

Grats!


----------



## Shannon (Mar 16, 2009)

One of my guitarists in the AIC Tribute sold his 2ch Triple Recto & started using a V3 last year. It has everything the Recto had, but with a much better clean channel. Plus, it nails the AIC tone. WIN WIN!


----------



## ClassicAxe (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys! I definately think the V3 deserves some more recognition. Its definately a contender with the mesas and 6505s, etc, with more versatility, adjustments and features/options, and an excellent clean channel.

Seriously, you cant go wrong at 850$ new with a 10day money back gaurantee....

If anyone has any questions, hit me up, id be glad to answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## Tuned2F (Mar 16, 2009)

Our rhythm guitarist has a V3. We're using a 15 band EQ on it and still can't dial up a thick, punchy tone. It's always thin, shrill, and fizzy.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ClassicAxe (Mar 16, 2009)

Tuned2F said:


> Our rhythm guitarist has a V3. We're using a 15 band EQ on it and still can't dial up a thick, punchy tone. It's always thin, shrill, and fizzy.
> 
> Any suggestions?




Make sure he has EQX enabled. 
EQX settings something like this:
Master volume: 6-7 (adjust overall volume level using channel volume. Keep the master pretty high at all times)
Boost: 7-8
Bright: 4-6
Mid-Cut: 2-3
Deep: 7-8

My channel settings(overdrive):
Mode: Intense
Presence: 5-6
Treble: 5-6
Mid: 8
Bass: 6
Drive: 7.5(with boost up front)

The one thing i need to stress is the fine tweaking of the Mid knob on the channel adjustments and the Mid-Cut on the EQX adjustments. These need to be tweaked simultaneously till you find that sweet spot.

Keep in mind these are MY settings. This is what works for me, and it sounds great. 


Switch between thick/intense modes, and find out whats better for him...

Also, try switching to 50watts then cranking the master even more. This will thicken up things even more. Even on 50watts the amp is still loud as shit.


Hope this helps

-dave


----------



## Tuned2F (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks man, 

It'll be a few days before I can let you know how this turns out.


----------



## ClassicAxe (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright cool. Make sure and let me know.

Id sell the EQ and with the money, buy a tubescreamer. Ibanez or Maxon OD808, either way. With the EQX, you really dont need the external EQ.

Also, worst comes to worst, switch to 6l6gcs. This will get rid of that barky characteristic the amp has, and thicken up the low end.


----------



## Tuned2F (Mar 16, 2009)

We've tried 3 different tube screamers through it. Maxon OD9, Fulltone OCD, Keely Modded TS808. 

We're just having trouble getting a nice low end punch.


----------



## ClassicAxe (Mar 16, 2009)

Do you know if his EQX is enabled? When mines disabled, the amp has no punch it all. Its designed to be used. As soon as i turn the EQX on, i get lots of low end punch. Im sure my Vader helps in this department as well ;]

What kind of cabinet is he using?

Try enabling EQX and crank the Deep and Boost knobs.

Make sure his lows are up on the channel volume. Im sure they are if you guys were having trouble with the low end punch.


----------



## Tuned2F (Mar 16, 2009)

We're using a G-flex and Cornford 2x12. 

I'll email him to see what's goin down with it.


----------



## ClassicAxe (Mar 16, 2009)

Tuned2F said:


> We're using a G-flex and Cornford 2x12.
> 
> I'll email him to see what's goin down with it.


----------



## Harry (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats man, nice set up


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Class..could you by chance get a pic of the inside of the amp? I just want to see how the tube layout and everything is 

*If Drakkar decides to get one it must have spacing for KT88's....*


----------



## ClassicAxe (Mar 16, 2009)

^ Definately. I could do that tomorrow after work.

How do KT88s sound compared to EL34s and 6l6gc? Are they compatible with el34 or 6l6 slots?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 17, 2009)

6550/KT88 tubes just sound huge. Huge but right bottom end, cutting top, and depending on the brand you get they can be a lot like KT77's in the midrange or have a bit of a mid range spike. I use Sovtek 6550s because they've got all the qualities of the tube, but with a midrange spike so I still get that KT77 vibe, just with way more balls


----------



## ClassicAxe (Mar 17, 2009)

^ Sounds like the right tubes for me.... But are they compatible with the V3, electrical wise?


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Mar 17, 2009)

Great amp... I've gotten to play quite a few of those. I liked the sound better before they switched to Groove Tubes. I had one that was retubed with Ruby tubes that sounded amazing. You have to have a pedal to engage the boost (or at least you use to.) when the boost is on it sounds even better..


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't really know. You should ask around. Carvin has a forum I'm sure and ask them as well. As a matter of fact, shoot Jerry of FJA mods an email and ask him. I was told on a few occasions (from Peavey) that the JSX doesn't take 6550 tubes, however that's mainly to cover themselves. My amp has been running with 0 problem since I made the swap, HOWEVER I'm still going to do some upgrades to the amp to be certain..and trust me it's worth it. I swear I'll never play another amp that's not KT88 capable


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 17, 2009)

Grats man.


----------



## budda (Mar 17, 2009)

I'd KT77 it.

and also what you said about it being a loud 100W - 100W amps are loud, dude. I wouldnt be able to use my JSX at home if I left the master dimed and used the channel volumes to set levels  - i tried that at home, didnt last too long!

congrats. I take it you knew you weren't going to return it, since you painted the faceplate


----------



## ClassicAxe (Mar 17, 2009)

^ I understand 100watts is loud, but compared to my 120 XXX and my buddys 6505, this 100 watt is louder from the comparisons ive seen so far.

Thats why i claimed its a loud 100watter.

Thanks for all the comments/compliments though guys.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 17, 2009)

Watts and volume don't go hand in hand. So a 100watt amp can be louder than another 100 watt amp. And of course the amps voicing may have a lot to do with it. If it cuts better than another amp due to it's voicing then it could seem to be louder..now pair a loud 100 watt that cuts as well and..well you get the point


----------



## ClassicAxe (Mar 17, 2009)

^ Word.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 18, 2009)

I keep getting the feeling from the clips everywhere that these amps are trebly..that the case? These amps seem like they can do quite a bit, but I hate trebly guitar tones. What's your take on that? These amps really seem like they might be worth a spin and I've been thinking about a second amp to play around with


----------



## ClassicAxe (Mar 18, 2009)

Well the amp has a Bright, Treble, and Presence knobs... Obviously you could get this thing down to just mids and bass. 

Another thing might be the EL34s. They naturally give this amp that uppder mid/trebly bark, especially as it gets louder. A switch to kt77 or 6l6s would get rid of that.


----------



## maat (Mar 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I keep getting the feeling from the clips everywhere that these amps are trebly..that the case? These amps seem like they can do quite a bit, but I hate trebly guitar tones. What's your take on that? These amps really seem like they might be worth a spin and I've been thinking about a second amp to play around with


This is the issue that I have with my TS100. No bass....I have to use a Bass Overdrive pedal to get what I want from it.


----------



## Iveness (Apr 5, 2010)

I know this thread has been dead for over a year now, but I was just meaning to ask, did you remove the rubber feet from the head to fit it inside the rack?

Thanks.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 5, 2010)

Iveness said:


> I know this thread has been dead for over a year now, but I was just meaning to ask, did you remove the rubber feet from the head to fit it inside the rack?
> 
> Thanks.



You really could have sent a private message for that


----------



## george galatis (Apr 5, 2010)

very cool gear dude! vader = hell!

congrats!


----------



## coldandhomeless (Jun 27, 2010)

master volume 2, boost 12:00, brite midcut deep 3:00, channel 3 presence hi mid 3:00, bass 9;00, eqx on gain and volume straitup. channel 1 volume 10;00, presence hi mid 3:00, low 9:00, gain 6.5, boost with tubescreamer (volume max gain min) set to thick (for rythym)eqx on. channel 2 repeat exactly but set charachter to intense. secret wepon is boss noise supressor in loop one by itself. guitar>wah>tubescreamer>supressor>supressor send>amp input>loop1 send>supressor return>supressor out>loop 1 return. set threshold 3o, decay min. use channels one and 2 with loop one. loop one on channel 3 is a bad idea. try that... will be fucking huge sounding! message me for any questions. i love this amp and will try to help.


----------



## OTSguitarist (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey I have a question. I also bought a V3 recently, and i love this amp. but my biggest problem is that its really not that loud... Im wondering why that is since every review of this amp I've read talks about how its extremely loud... I will have the master all the way up and the channel volume all the way up and it still isnt as loud as it should be. My 2nd guitarist in my band has the 6505+ and that thing will be way louder then mine when he has the pre and post on only like 2 or 3. there has to be something wrong with my amp. maby it needs retubed? idk. I was jsut wondering if you had any suggestions as to why that might be.


----------



## kherman (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome to the V3 Club!!!
Congrats!


----------

